# 07/52 challenge



## FERAL ONE (Aug 3, 2010)

chris , i am gonna throw this out here, if you want another topic, i will delete this one.

last weeks challenge had a lot of green in it so that made me think this week we should shoot COLOR

pick a color , any color and shoot it. it should be the dominating theme of the pic and should be plainly evident to the viewer .  i will stay away from my water and color shots just to make sure i shoot something different.

MAKE SURE YOU SHOOT IT THIS WEEK !!! no archive stuff, this is supposed to get us out shooting !!!

come on now, show us your blues , greens, yellows, purples ...............


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2010)

Good theme F-1. I was actually going to suggest something like this but only make the theme 1 color for the week. I just never got around to sending a PM to Browtine. Can't wait to see what everybody comes up w/!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 3, 2010)

crickett, i thought about that and maybe we can do that in the future. it would be cool to see what folks come up with all in the same mindset. i figured this may be broad enough to cast a wider net this time !


----------



## cornpile (Aug 3, 2010)

*Heres my colors,sunset this evening out the front door.*


----------



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2010)

That's an awesome cornpile.
Sure wish I could get motivated to play along....I've yet to post a pic in the challenges.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 3, 2010)

sweet cornpile ! looks like orange is the subject of yours . i like the trim on the frame too !


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful colors Cornpile!  Well done!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 3, 2010)

Smokey said:


> That's an awesome cornpile.
> Sure wish I could get motivated to play along....I've yet to post a pic in the challenges.


Well get with it ,Smokey.Thanks Guys,Im kind of busy this week.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 3, 2010)

That has some great color,  it would be nice if every evening were that beautiful.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2010)

Very beautiful Cornpile!





Smokey..........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2010)

Well poor Chase kind of gave me the idea for this one


----------



## xs5875 (Aug 4, 2010)

My contribution:


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2010)

Yellow will turn to red.  

Then it's sammich time.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2010)

Colors of the sun.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 5, 2010)

neat ideas yall !   my submission came from this morning. it is green but soon will be golden brown !!!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, good ol' att.net has let me down... again. This time they screwed my account up so bad that regular technical support can't even pull my account up. They had to send a service ticket to "Level Two Tech Support" to fix their screw-up. Been dealing with this since Saturday morning...

Anyway, on top of that I'm sick as a dog... they say "foot and mouth virus"... Feels like the flu to me. Anyway, I'll be lucky to throw one in for this week. Just borrowed access for a minute to drop a note. If I don't post next week's by Tuesday morning, please keep it going. I can't even get an estimated time of reactivation now... 

Cheers folks. Maybe I can play this week, but it ain't lookin' good. 

Chris


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Well, good ol' att.net has let me down... again. This time they screwed my account up so bad that regular technical support can't even pull my account up. They had to send a service ticket to "Level Two Tech Support" to fix their screw-up. Been dealing with this since Saturday morning...
> 
> Anyway, on top of that I'm sick as a dog... they say "foot and mouth virus"... Feels like the flu to me. Anyway, I'll be lucky to throw one in for this week. Just borrowed access for a minute to drop a note. If I don't post next week's by Tuesday morning, please keep it going. I can't even get an estimated time of reactivation now...
> 
> ...


 

Chris you get to feelin better and sure hope ya get your puter problem straightened out 

Wow some really nice shots so far folks can't wait to see whatelse will show up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> neat ideas yall ! my submission came from this morning. it is green but soon will be golden brown !!!


 

Pineapple right?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Mine*

How about a little blue!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spicy Green*

Spicy Yellow/Green


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Pineapple right?



I say pinecone.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2010)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I say pinecone.


 

Good guess hadn't thought about that but now that you mention it


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 6, 2010)

ha ! both wrong, it is a macro shot of a spotted bass lateral line !!!


----------



## basstracker1980 (Aug 7, 2010)

*First macro shot ever with Canon EOS Rebel XS*

This is the first macro I've ever shot that was worth a crap.


----------



## Mrs.Hornet22 (Aug 7, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> ha ! both wrong, it is a macro shot of a spotted bass lateral line !!!



Wow. now that's cool. You had us all fooled.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 7, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Good theme F-1. I was actually going to suggest something like this but only make the theme 1 color for the week. I just never got around to sending a PM to Browtine. Can't wait to see what everybody comes up w/!



Already have something like that in the works. My idea will span four weeks. Coming soon! 

Also, as of about 20 minutes ago I'm back online... with ATT only God knows how long it will last though.   Tryin' to come up with a shot for this week. Lots of colors around here, but having a hard time trying to be somewhat creative in having a single color as the main theme of a photo.   We'll see...


----------



## Browtine (Aug 8, 2010)

This may likely be the cheesiest shot that gets posted to any of the challenge threads, but at least I threw one in. The way this week is going I'm not sure I'll get another chance to play... so here's my entry for "color". My chosen color was BLACK. Ironically black is the absence of all color but I had a hard time tying a single color to a main theme. I walked all over the house trying to come across a good idea. Lots of colors, but nothing I could put a theme to. Then I thought about this bottle of cologne. The color of the bottle goes with the name of the cologne so I ran with it. Wish I'd had a better surface and background, but I think this will do. 

Technically, black is a color though, right?  I mean, it's in a box of crayons. 

Oh, and the top isn't blurred on the sides. That's the reflection of the two white surfaces on each side of it. I just realized how little I know about shooting black on white.


----------



## carver (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## quinn (Aug 8, 2010)

i have been sitting on the side lines and watching long enough.I wanna play too.Ya'll been doing a fine job and having alot of fun in the meantime.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 8, 2010)

quinn said:


> i have been sitting on the side lines and watching long enough.I wanna play too.Ya'll been doing a fine job and having alot of fun in the meantime.



Speaking of fine jobs, that photo is awesome!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 8, 2010)

great jobs everyone .  it takes a bit of effort but i think that the longer we stick with the challenge, the better we will become . keep us in line chris !!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 8, 2010)

*I'll go with*

Orange


----------



## Browtine (Aug 8, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> great jobs everyone .  it takes a bit of effort but i think that the longer we stick with the challenge, the better we will become . keep us in line chris !!!



I already find myself putting more thought into a photo prior to pressing the button. Before we started this I thought, "no problem, it's only one photo per week". Ha! Some weeks it's no problem at all. Some weeks I scramble to come up with an idea for that one shot. I'm purposefully choosing themes that I don't already have ideas floating around in my head for so I don't "cheat". Would be easy to just use ideas I've had in my head for a while for theme ideas... but what fun would that be? 

Anyway, I hope you guys are enjoying the challenge as much as I am.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 8, 2010)

*Blue*

My son found this feather in the front yard this afternoon. I figured this would be a good one since I hadn't come up w/ anything else for this weeks theme.


Great shots everyone!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 8, 2010)

I've been pretty busy this week, but I wanted to share an ole treasure I acquired last week.  The pic was taken today, and I just played in photoshop for the color.  And it does work...


----------



## Browtine (Aug 8, 2010)

SKEETER2 said:


> I've been pretty busy this week, but I wanted to share an ole treasure I acquired last week.  The pic was taken today, and I just played in photoshop for the color.  And it does work...



Cool find! I love old stuff! One of my favorite tv shows lately is American Pickers.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Cool find! I love old stuff! One of my favorite tv shows lately is American Pickers.



I have all of em recorded in my favorites.  That was exactly how I came across this piece.  My son and I were riding around, just showing him where I  grew up, and I saw it under a shed. Asked the lady, who I knew growing up if she wanted to sell it and she said to just take it. I said are you sure, and she said she just didn't want it.  As soon as I get a new cord for it, It will be cooling cokes in no time.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 9, 2010)

SKEETER2 said:


> I have all of em recorded in my favorites.  That was exactly how I came across this piece.  My son and I were riding around, just showing him where I  grew up, and I saw it under a shed. Asked the lady, who I knew growing up if she wanted to sell it and she said to just take it. I said are you sure, and she said she just didn't want it.  As soon as I get a new cord for it, It will be cooling cokes in no time.



Well, I got the go ahead by my Grandmother to go through her basement and take whatever I like. I know there's stuff that was already OLD when I was a SMALL child! I'm excited about going through it soon! 

I picked up an OLD Lance "honor system" snack jar this week. It's in GREAT shape. It's the big (prolly two gallon) glass jug that folks dropped their change in and took what they wanted. That would NEVER work now... I have another one already, but can't seem to find it. Probably buried in a closet.


----------

